# Murphy bed for "Drowsy Chaperone?"



## kbowen (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to make a Murphy bed with will open and close with one, two, or no people on it. Any ideas?

Ken


----------



## Footer (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Favorite FOH console for live sound festival applications*

Take a look at my website, I have built this exact thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbowen (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Favorite FOH console for live sound festival applications*

It is not clear from the photos what provides the muscle. It has to deal with the variable load of 0,1,or 2 people on it. How did you do this? Also how did you deal with the bedcovers and with the people being deposited backstage when the thing folded up? Or getting on it before it unfolded? 


Footer said:


> Take a look at my website, I have built this exact thing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JChenault (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Favorite FOH console for live sound festival applications*

When we did it the TD simply built an L shaped unit, hinged at the pointy end, and got a couple of strong and beefy guys to pivot it up and down.

Low tech. Simple. Cheap.


----------



## PolishGuy (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Favorite FOH console for live sound festival applications*

Build the bed, hinge it in the wall recess, and for when it flips up at the end of the number (if that's how you're choreographing it, we just had a housekeeper flip the bed into the wall with the chaperone and adalpho on it, adalpho on top, heads at the foot of the bed so they slide down feet first like a slide) use trunk struts to control the speed of the bed going back into the wall. Kind of like opening a SUV trunk but upside down. 

Think weight placement and fulcrum placement to make the bed closing easier. But we had a a 115lbs female lift the bed with 2 actors on it.

Edit: The two bed posts at the foot of the bed folded down into the wall when the bed was raised. and locked in place when the bed came down.


----------

